
Apply HN: Groovli: Jukebox powered purely by music shared in your social circles - sandman83
Sharing music (a link from youtube, soundcloud, etc.) is one of the most popular actions on social networks, but once a song is shared, it stays relevant for about a week at most, after which it becomes irrelevant and lost in their social feeds.<p>With the status-quo, people are losing out on a lot of connections they could possibly make with other people who share similar tastes in music; they&#x27;re also losing out on discovering new music &#x2F; artists that might interest them, while hiding right under their nose, buried within their existing social feeds.<p>Just because a song was shared last week, doesn&#x27;t make it a bad song; it&#x27;s still a good song, and a curated song at that; someone took the time out to share it, because they liked the song that much; and it doesn&#x27;t make sense that that piece of curated data should go into a silo and sit dormant and unused; but that&#x27;s exactly what happens with the incessant &#x2F; endless torrent of information within social networks.<p>Music is universal common ground; anyone who listens &#x2F; loves music would love to listen to music shared within their social circle, or even by specific people within their social circle, in a streamlined manner; there currently exists no way to listen to all socially shared music painlessly; its this huge silo of data just sitting dormant, and unused after just a couple days of being posted to those social networks.<p>Groovli is a social jukebox that is purely powered by music shared within your social circles, as well as outside them; this enables you to easily connect with and make friends with people sharing similar tastes in music, that you might have otherwise never had the opportunity to interact with. Using its streamlined UI you can easily listen &#x2F; discover &#x2F; appreciate &amp; discuss new music &amp; artists, sourced from within &#x2F; as well as outside your social circles.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;groovli.com&#x2F;
======
d--b
Morning,

Why would you limit yourself to music? If you manage to have people send you
all their social feeds, you should probably analyse all that data in all the
most meaningful ways you can.

In my social feeds, you can find books, movies, political thoughts, decoration
ideas, photos of trips, etc.

I really don't care about people sending me what they're listening to (and
really, I'd rather follow people on spotify), but having a general data mining
tool for my social stuff is maybe something I'd use.

~~~
sandman83
Good morning d--b!

Thank you for your comment! Yes, very valid! We've thought about this and if
the model proves to be valuable, the same logic can potentially be extended to
other data within a user's social feeds; we were hoping to first validate the
concept through music, and then possibly extend the concept to other data
within social media.

Or maybe we work in parallel towards building it as a social media mining
tool, and then allow the users to figure out what data they'd like to focus
on.

